# DUBAI jOB



## Milka Mbiyu (Dec 20, 2007)

HI,
am really interested in going to dubai,i have a higher diploma in Sales and two years working experience,advice accordingly


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

See my comments to you in the other thread.

You'll also find people a lot more helpful if you include please & thank you in your posts.


-


----------



## Milka Mbiyu (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for your correction.I was in so much in a hurry thats why I forgot.
Please advice me accordingly on the issue of finding employment in Dubai.
Thanx


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

register with some of the agencies!


----------



## Milka Mbiyu (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanx so much for your answer,plz write to me some of the agencies which can be of help to me.Thanx


----------



## Milka Mbiyu (Dec 20, 2007)

Do you know any one in Dubai who is looking for a marketer with two years experience in selling real estate?
Please help


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Milka and welcome. You may want to visit the following sites to get a feel of employment opportunities. 

Gulfnews: Home
Dubai Property for Sale and Rent, Jobs in Dubai, Dubai Classifieds


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Milka,why should you be rushing to get a job here!? 
while looking for vacancies or registering with agencies dont be traped by these scams. avoid agencies that charge you to offer a job,cause its all non sense.

being titled as marketer,or sales does not necessarily help you to get a good job though a good chance you will have to be palced in a real estate.

be specific and clear in your CV as who you are and what you have done so far. have a defined demand on your rights here(speaking of employment).

and since you said you are in hurry(!),i afraid you say YES to what ever position being offered to you.... be strong and confident on what you want.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

there are no property companies out here......sorry.

LOL - send your CV to agents on the web, or come here for interviews there are hundreds.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

This is going to sound really harsh, but if you can't find agencies thru the internet to send your cv to/register with, do you really think you are ready for a big move such as relocation to a different country?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I think i agree.

You got to be organized - big time.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> This is going to sound really harsh, but if you can't find agencies thru the internet to send your cv to/register with, do you really think you are ready for a big move such as relocation to a different country?



A very good point 

No chance of succeeding without some initiative....


-


----------

